# Hugo Alfven anyone?



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I have never heard anything by him.

The other day I got a perfect minto Swedish copy of this lp....for TEN CENTS:









Going to play it sometime today.

Thoughts? (I'm only interested in orchestral works -especially tonepoems. Not vocal or chamber.)


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Try his 4th Symphony - luscious and engaging


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Alfven I love. When BIS released the symphonies they were a revelation, especially the first four. I listened constantly. Tuneful, beautiful, marvelously orchestrated and untroubled. They are on the outskirts of the repertoire unfortunately. Even the once popular Swedish Rhapsody no 1 has vanished from concerts. There's a ballet, The Mountain King, that I really enjoy from time to time. Svetlanov recorded it and is well worth finding.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Highly recommended - 5 CD box, typically going for around 15 euro.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I recommend the music of this composer, too. As other members have pointed out, the first 4 symphonies are worthy of listening, there is interesting material on them, good tunes, great orchestration. They represent the meat of his music. I struggle with the No. 5, though. The 3 Swedish Rhapsodies are entertaining, the same for _Drapa_ and _Legend from the Skerries_.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I have a few of his symphonies. Nothing that really stands out to me.


----------



## JEC (Mar 11, 2015)

I bought one of his CDs on Naxos (conducted by Niklas Willén) and was moved to buy the whole set. HIGHLY recommended. It also inspired me to check out other Scandinavian composers such as Stenhammar, Atterberg, Halvorsen, and Irgens-Jensen, all of whom are great.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

I like much of this composer's works (I have the Jarvi 5 CD set). Symphonies 2 and 3 are very good in different ways. I also liked Swedish Rhapsody 1 a lot, and one or two other pieces. Most of the rest was pleasant with a handful (3-4 pieces) not really connecting with me.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

This Swedish composer's best known work is the "Midsummer Vigil" , a charmingly folksy piece which evokes the traditional midsummer festivities in Sweden , when the Swedes celebrate the long summer sunlight with all kinds of traditional folk rituals and folk dances which began many centuries ago and are still observed today . It makes use of a number of popular Swedish folk song melodies .


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

Of Alfven's symphonies, I've heard nos. 3 and 4 so far. The 3rd has an extroverted, catchy first movement and a lovely, soulful slow movement, but the final two movements are significantly less inspired. The 4th is a much different work, deeply atmospheric and quite Straussian in spots. Of the shorter orchestral works that I've heard, the _Festspel_ is rousing and memorable. As a whole, Alfven's music is very attractive and often possesses quite a melodic gift, but overall I prefer the more substantial (IMO) music of his slightly younger countryman Atterberg.


----------

